# Looking for the old NCEES Water Resources Sample Questions and Solutions (2010)



## Madhu_A (Oct 7, 2017)

Willing to pay well.  Thank you.  PDF would be ideal but actual book works as well.


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 8, 2017)

There is not much difference b/t the 2010 and the 2014.  But you should be able to find the 2010 on Amazon or ebay.  Good luck.


----------



## Madhu_A (Oct 9, 2017)

Thanks for the information!

I do have the 2014 one. So thats good to know that 2010 and 2014 are similar.


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 9, 2017)

Didn't see it on ebay.  Found it on Amazon but - yikes - $400!! 

https://www.amazon.com/Civil-Resources-Environmental-Questions-Solutions/dp/193261365X/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1507565182&amp;sr=8-3&amp;keywords=ncees+water


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 9, 2017)

Here are the 2010 and the 2014 free partial samples that you can get from NCEES.

View attachment 2011 NCEES Water Sample Q&S.pdf


View attachment 201410 NCEES Water Practice Exam.pdf


----------



## Madhu_A (Oct 10, 2017)

I know! $400! I saw that too and decided not to pay 400.

Thank you very much for these PDFs. I really appreciate your help.


----------

